# NEXNET



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
 letzten Freitag haben wir von der Firma Nexnet wieder ein Schreiben. Meine Eltern sind, nachdem sie einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert haben wieder aufgefordert worden den Betrag zu überweisen.Der nächste Schritt würde zum Gericht führen. Auf dem          Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist folgendes zu sehen:              Verbindung zu VNB dtmsAG (z. Hd. NEXNET)                Zielruf-Nr. 0190061xxx Premium Interneteinwahl 5019, Datum 06.07.03 Beginn 04:49:15 Dauer 000:00:41 Preis 27,1422 EUR                und nochmal am gleichen Tag: Beginn 04:50:02 Dauer 000:15:36, Preis  65,8060 EUR Zuzüglich MwSt beläuft sich das Ganze auf 107,82 EUR für 16Min und 17Sec.
 Um diese Uhrzeit war jedoch keiner am PC sonder wie jeder normale  Mensch im Bett. Wir haben jedoch keinerlei Beweise wie diese Gebühren entstanden sind. Mein Vater will die Gebühren bezahlen, aber ich will da noch nicht aufgeben.                Was ratet ihr uns? Haben wir da überhaupt eine Chance, oder sollten wir wirklich überweisen und die Kosten nicht unnötig in die Höhe treiben?
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## peanuts (17 November 2003)

Fang mal hier an zu lesen:

Hier lesen

Letzlich wirst den ganzen Thread durchackern müssen. Er enthält viele wertvolle Hinweise und Musterschreiben.

Die Nexnet wird, wenn du nicht zahlst, den Fall an SAF abgeben, dann an RA Seiler aus Heidelberg.

Gegen Nexnet, SAF und Seiler kannst du dich relativ leicht wehren, in dem du Abtretungserklärung und/oder Vollmacht verlangst. Solange die nicht vorliegen, hast du ein Zurückbehaltungsrecht.

Ich hab den lieben Seiler schon mehrfach aufgefordert, eine Vollmacht vorzulegen, ohne Ergebnis. Will er nicht, kann er nicht?

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung eines meiner Fälle:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30331#30331

HTH

*[Virenscanner: URL "gekürzt"]*


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

Hallo peanuts,

danke für deine Infos, habe mich mittlerweil schlauer gemacht. In den Threads wird geschrieben man soll auch Strafanzeige erstatten. Ist das überhaupt möglich wenn man keinerlei Beweise hat? Unser PC ist mittlerweile auch formatiert worden. 

Gruß, Erni


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

Hallo Erni,
Strafanzeige kannst Du selbstverständlich stellen aber bei Deiner Konstellation ist die Sinnhaftigkeit fraglich - ohne gerichtsverwertbare Beweise ist die Anzeige zu Einstellung verdammt, schade um die vergeudete Zeit für Dich, die Polizei und die Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2003)

@ Erni


Frag doch mal die nexnet nach der Originalabtretungsurkunde und ihrer Erlaubnis zum Inkasso.

Sie wird Dir eine Globalvereinbarung vorlegen, die sie mit dtms geschlossen hat, aber keine Original-Abtretung gemäß § 410 BGB.

Und noch eins lass Dich hier registrieren, dann kannst Du persönliche Nachrichten PNs erhalten.


----------



## peanuts (17 November 2003)

erni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo peanuts,
> 
> danke für deine Infos, habe mich mittlerweil schlauer gemacht. In den Threads wird geschrieben man soll auch Strafanzeige erstatten. Ist das überhaupt möglich wenn man keinerlei Beweise hat? Unser PC ist mittlerweile auch formatiert worden.
> 
> Gruß, Erni



Ohne Beweise Zeitverschwendung und im Zivilverfahren ohnehin bedeutungslos. 

Strafanzeige habe ich nicht wegen der in Rechnung gestellten Entgelte gestellt, sondern wg. der meiner Meinung nach unzulässigen Weitergabe von Verbindungsdaten durch die Telebumm an die Nexnet.

Da ich als juristischer Volldepp  :unbekannt: die Relevanz dieser Weitergabe nicht abschliessend beurteilen kann, habe ich den Staatsanwalt um tatkräftige Unterstützung gebeten.  :bang:


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich als juristischer Volldepp  :unbekannt: die Relevanz dieser Weitergabe nicht abschliessend beurteilen kann, habe ich den Staatsanwalt um tatkräftige Unterstützung gebeten.  :bang:


----------

